# weed wiper mix



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Got my weed wiper finished and mounted this weekend.Now I need to know how much Round up and possibly 2-4D to fill it with.After Johnson grass and milkweed.3" pipe 10 ' long.I understand the milkweed may be ify as to completly killing it off.Wiper should work good as the johnson is a good 1-2 ft over the grass.Trying to get these fields cleand up to no till in orchard grass in the next month or so.
Thanks Russ


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have not used our wiper for years but when we did filled pipe 3/4 full of solution - one part herbicide one part water or 1:1


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Dang I forget.They used to be common here for soybeans.I'm thinkin 1-1 or 1-2 but mostly they were used for volunteer corn which was easy to kill.For harder to kill weed like milk weeds some guys went back in opposite direction to get on other side of the plant for a bettter kill._


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Pro-rate the amount you need of Roundup or 2-4D and mix up 1 gallon (or multiple gallons if you need them).

E.g., For a normal kill of Roundup, I apply 1 qt/acre mixed in 20 gallons of water. For a heavy kill, I go 2 qts/acre in 20 gallons. 1 qt = 32 oz;

Therefore 32 oz/20 gals = 1.6 oz/gal (for 1 qt/acre) or 64 oz/20 gals = 3.2 oz/gal (for 2 qt/ac).

For the weed wiper, I tend to go a little towards the heavier side in most cases, except Johnsongrass, where I tend to go towards the 1 qt/ac side. (Too heavy an application of Roundup to JG, kills the tops but not the roots and rhyzomes.)

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------

